# Bootcamp espace introuvable



## damido740 (6 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir

Je suis tous nouveaux sur ce forum
Je vous écris sur ce forum car j'ai eu un problème sur mon Imac, en supprimant ma partition Windows 10 de mon mac avec l'utilitaire de disque ( très grosse erreur...), pour essayer par la suite de la fusionner avec ma partition principale, j'ai via le terminal complètement effacé cette même partition et je ne l'ai jamais retrouvé et donc je suis incapable de la retrouver pour pouvoir la fusionner avec mon disque Dur de 1 tb. Je vous mets des screenshots de mes manips sur le terminal. En espérant que vous puisiez m'aider je vous remercie par avance.

Damien

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2018)

C'est bien de lire d'autres messages, mais c'est mieux de mettre en application ce qui est aussi demandé, à savoir...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.


----------



## damido740 (7 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour 

Je suis vraiment désolé pour cette erreur de ma part, j'avais vu d'autres personnes sur le forum mettre les images directement dans leurs messages et j'ai voulu à faire pareil, désolé. Et pour la section j'avais mis mon sujet dans la même section que d'autres personnes qui avaient un problème similaire au mien. En tout cas désolé du dérangement.
Concernant mon problème j'ai malheureusement fermé le terminal, donc je ne peux plus vous poster clairement tous ce qui m'avait été afficher. Je remets quand même mon "diskutil list" actuel :

```
iMac-de-claude:~ claudelechat$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         893.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +893.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume OS X Base System        229.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      5.4 GB     disk1s4
```

Et également de l'historique des commandes de mon terminal, cela peut être utile:

```
1  /Users/claudelechat/Desktop/jeux\ mac/ertcksml2mac/Euro.Truck.Simulator.2/Euro\ Truck\ Simulator\ 2.app/Contents/MacOS/eurotrucks2 chmod +x
    2  /Volumes/VMware\ Fusion\ Pro\ v10.0.0/keymaker ; exit;
    3  diskutil list
    4  diskutil resizevolume disk0s2 700G
    5  diskutil list
    6   diskutil list
    7  diskutil erasevolume free space disk0s4
    8  diskutil apfs deleteContainer disk0s4
    9  diskutil erasevolume free space disk0s4
   10  diskutil cs resizestack disk0s2
   11  diskutil cs list
   12  diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
   13  diskutil ap resizeContainer disk0s2 0b
   14  diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
   15  diskutil ap resizeContainer disk0 0b
   16  csrutil status
   17  diskutil list
   18  diskutil ap resizeContainer disk0 0b
   19  diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
   20  diskutil ap resizeContainer disk0s2 0b
   21  diskutil ap resizeContainer disk0s1 0b
   22  diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
   23  diskutil list
   24  diskutil cs list
   25  df -H /
   26  diskutil list
   27  history
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir *damido
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime la partition de bas de disque > *b)* récupère tout l'espace libre de bas de disque > *c)* affiche le tableau des disques mis à jour

Poste l'affichage d'ensemble retourné par la commande.


----------



## damido740 (8 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir 

J'ai réglé mon problème ce matin en fouillant peu un partout ce que je pouvais faire ( ce que je ne conseille d'ailleurs pas de faire), alors je vais quand même expliquer comment j'ai fait, au cas ou où quelqu'un se retrouverait dans la même situation que moi. 
J'ai premièrement démarré mon mac en mode recovery pour voir un peu ce que je pouvais faire, et en essayant différentes choses, j'ai partitionné mon disque dur principal (celui de 900 Go, car il manquait 100 Go qui avait disparu de mon ordi) en deux partis, et là aussi simple que cela puisse parêtre je me suis retrouvé avec 2 parties une qui faisait 450 Go et l'autres 550 Go, donc je ne sais pas ce qui a pu se passer mais en partitionnant mon DD, une des deux parties a réussi à récupérer les 100 Go qui avait complètement disparu du Mac. J'ai donc repartionné les deux parties du DD en 1 seule partie et voila le tour est joué  .
Je tiens quand même à vous remercier de m'avoir répondu et d'avoir pris de votre temps pour m'aider, et cela avec une grande rapidité.

Merci


----------

